# "Jimi" Feliciano



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

And you thought Jose Feliciano was a classical guitarist... [video=youtube_share;AHNCIc86ZVA]http://youtu.be/AHNCIc86ZVA[/video]


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing guitar player but I prefer him on a nylon string classical.


----------

